# Desperately Seeking Swordsmen (In Richmond, VA)



## gregdiaz (Nov 22, 2002)

My name is Greg and I am starting a new D&D 3E game in Richmond, Virginia.  Players and DM's welcome.  Looking for a mature group.  People in their mid twenties and older would probably be the best fit.  Beginners are welcome.  I can host the game at my house.  Hoping to have great adventures in a fun atmosphere. E-mail me at paez105@hotmail.com if you are interested.  Hope to hear from you soon.

Greg Diaz
paez105@hotmail.com


----------

